# meeting other people from the internet



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

isnt it a shame that the internet is getting such a bad rap for date rape and all that other horrible stuff...
the reason being is that so far ive met

martin horton
andy the drummer
nicon(robbie from wales)

and these fellas were absolute diamonds and we talked and talked,but it would be lovely just to hear a womans point of view on all of this,ive nothing against the lads ive met its just that women (in my oppinion) can talk about this stuff without adding a little macho touch to the end of the conversation(im guity of this)

yeh im depressed,yes im anxious as hell....but ....i can handle it!

you see i wouldnt follow this up when talking to a woman....

im just annoyed that the internet has sucha bad stigma and everyday my internet usage is dropping by about 1 hour,give it a motnh and this machine will be obsolete

jc xx


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

isnt it a shame that the internet is getting such a bad rap for date rape and all that other horrible stuff...
the reason being is that so far ive met

martin horton
andy the drummer
nicon(robbie from wales)

and these fellas were absolute diamonds and we talked and talked,but it would be lovely just to hear a womans point of view on all of this,ive nothing against the lads ive met its just that women (in my oppinion) can talk about this stuff without adding a little macho touch to the end of the conversation(im guity of this)

yeh im depressed,yes im anxious as hell....but ....i can handle it!

you see i wouldnt follow this up when talking to a woman....

im just annoyed that the internet has sucha bad stigma and everyday my internet usage is dropping by about 1 hour,give it a motnh and this machine will be obsolete

jc xx


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i read in a post somewhere that there had been some uk people had met up. must have been you then. i think it'd be a great idea but being female i'd have to bring a chaperone of course! where did you meet? didnt know there was a robbie from wales on the board


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i read in a post somewhere that there had been some uk people had met up. must have been you then. i think it'd be a great idea but being female i'd have to bring a chaperone of course! where did you meet? didnt know there was a robbie from wales on the board


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I met sc, but reallly honest to God, I promise....I didn't hurt him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

I met sc, but reallly honest to God, I promise....I didn't hurt him.


----------



## Johanna (Aug 15, 2004)

Id absolutely love to meet some dp-fellow, but so far I think I'm the only finnish here...there is an anxiety-depression forum in finland and sometimes there is somebody complaining abt some weird sensation, similar to fog..and then I usually run to rescue, by educating a bit 8)


----------



## Johanna (Aug 15, 2004)

Id absolutely love to meet some dp-fellow, but so far I think I'm the only finnish here...there is an anxiety-depression forum in finland and sometimes there is somebody complaining abt some weird sensation, similar to fog..and then I usually run to rescue, by educating a bit 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

date rape can happen everywhere. on the internet and off. ive found that its great to meet someone on the internet before you actually meet them. cause its convinient, private and you dont have to go out to a club, and try to weed out all the mask wearing bozos. sure on the internet theres a chance that youll be used and lied to.. but that risk is present no matter how you date, online or off. ive had my brain f#cked, my heart broken, more times offline than on. but thats the risk you take when youre in the "game". im so glad that i found just what i was looking for and i dont have to play that game anymore.

actually i wasnt really playing the game when i met gav. i was in a very low place and didnt want anything to do with ANYONE. my heart was so dead and shriveled that it was virtually non exisitant, its only purpose, to pump the cold primordial sludge that creeped through my decaying corpse. i was beyond love, beyond help. i really think that gav is the reason im still here. gavin is an ANGEL. thats the only way to describe him. he melted the ice and plucked the daggers from my heart and healed me. im not out of the woods yet, but im certianly on the path and now that im travelling under the warm wings of an angel im completely confident that i will survive and have a wonderful life with my angel by my side. and though i may stumble and slip along the way, my angel will be there to help me back on my feet.

its a gamble, but as many devils as there are out there... there are also angels waiting in the wings. :wink:


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

date rape can happen everywhere. on the internet and off. ive found that its great to meet someone on the internet before you actually meet them. cause its convinient, private and you dont have to go out to a club, and try to weed out all the mask wearing bozos. sure on the internet theres a chance that youll be used and lied to.. but that risk is present no matter how you date, online or off. ive had my brain f#cked, my heart broken, more times offline than on. but thats the risk you take when youre in the "game". im so glad that i found just what i was looking for and i dont have to play that game anymore.

actually i wasnt really playing the game when i met gav. i was in a very low place and didnt want anything to do with ANYONE. my heart was so dead and shriveled that it was virtually non exisitant, its only purpose, to pump the cold primordial sludge that creeped through my decaying corpse. i was beyond love, beyond help. i really think that gav is the reason im still here. gavin is an ANGEL. thats the only way to describe him. he melted the ice and plucked the daggers from my heart and healed me. im not out of the woods yet, but im certianly on the path and now that im travelling under the warm wings of an angel im completely confident that i will survive and have a wonderful life with my angel by my side. and though i may stumble and slip along the way, my angel will be there to help me back on my feet.

its a gamble, but as many devils as there are out there... there are also angels waiting in the wings. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i'd meet some people from the site, but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i'd meet some people from the site, but i doubt that will happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Sleepy, yeah, yeah...that's exactly how it happened with me and sc, too!

Grin

Seriously, that is just so cool. I think both you and Gav are very neat, and both clearly are capable of much love.

Cheers,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Sleepy, yeah, yeah...that's exactly how it happened with me and sc, too!

Grin

Seriously, that is just so cool. I think both you and Gav are very neat, and both clearly are capable of much love.

Cheers,
J


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Am I understanding right? Did you meet Gav from here?!?!? Anyhow, whoever he is, he sounds like a superb fellow! (imagine my english accent)

I know what you mean about having someone, it can make all the difference. I occasionally get separation anxiety from my guy, cos he is so supportive and the only one who knows about my dp, but he doesn't give in to it and makes me do things without him. He is my guardian angel. He has no idea in the world what anxiety/depression/dp is like and is so laid back he's horizontal (total stoner). But he tries and despite the fact that I can see he doesn't really get it, he believes what Im saying and no matter how many times I say 'are you going to leave me because Im a nut?' he doesn't get angry (well occasionally a little fed up) and will always explain why it is an irrational thought. I used to get so angry with him if he called me crazy or mad, before I told him about dp etc. Now we have a right old laugh about it and although Im not crazy, and he knows it, he teases me and its funny. 6 and a half years, he must be the crazy one, not me...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Am I understanding right? Did you meet Gav from here?!?!? Anyhow, whoever he is, he sounds like a superb fellow! (imagine my english accent)

I know what you mean about having someone, it can make all the difference. I occasionally get separation anxiety from my guy, cos he is so supportive and the only one who knows about my dp, but he doesn't give in to it and makes me do things without him. He is my guardian angel. He has no idea in the world what anxiety/depression/dp is like and is so laid back he's horizontal (total stoner). But he tries and despite the fact that I can see he doesn't really get it, he believes what Im saying and no matter how many times I say 'are you going to leave me because Im a nut?' he doesn't get angry (well occasionally a little fed up) and will always explain why it is an irrational thought. I used to get so angry with him if he called me crazy or mad, before I told him about dp etc. Now we have a right old laugh about it and although Im not crazy, and he knows it, he teases me and its funny. 6 and a half years, he must be the crazy one, not me...


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont know how my partner puts up with me but he does thank god. but seriously are there any uk people that want to meet up? i've never met another person who has/has had dp


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i dont know how my partner puts up with me but he does thank god. but seriously are there any uk people that want to meet up? i've never met another person who has/has had dp


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I was talking to jc about this. Kind of nervous to meet up. I think Im wondering if it would make dp worse, and how weird would it be to actually be with people who know exactly how you're feeling. spent so long thinking no one else would understand, it would be almost like they could see right into, you like no one else has ever seen that part of you. i know that sounds weird... 
i would consider it. where would we do it? where are you from pdr? im from berkshire as is jc


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I was talking to jc about this. Kind of nervous to meet up. I think Im wondering if it would make dp worse, and how weird would it be to actually be with people who know exactly how you're feeling. spent so long thinking no one else would understand, it would be almost like they could see right into, you like no one else has ever seen that part of you. i know that sounds weird... 
i would consider it. where would we do it? where are you from pdr? im from berkshire as is jc


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm living in rural wales at the minute but i've got a car


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm living in rural wales at the minute but i've got a car


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Im welsh! Born in Cardiff, folks live near Abergavenny. Whole family's welsh...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Im welsh! Born in Cardiff, folks live near Abergavenny. Whole family's welsh...


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm not actually welsh but my partner is hence i'm living in wales. nice mountains


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i'm not actually welsh but my partner is hence i'm living in wales. nice mountains


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Recently I've met JC and I consider him a friend....albeit he has a disturbing attribute of answering all the goodam questions wrong in a pub quiz we attended (except the music ones - we came third and won a couple of bottles of plonk). We only won because the resident gin soaked alcoholics helped us out !!!! 

No, he's a true gent, and I hope - a friend. I've also recently met Rob, White Rabbit and Lewis, who's courage continues to astound me.

In the dim and distant past I've met Hannah and Simon, who I don't think post anymore, they used to on Andys board. I was withing a broken elbow of meeting the saintly and incisive Dreamer when she came over to the UK, but that never happened either, which I eternally regret.

Trust me, it's a good thing to meet others.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Recently I've met JC and I consider him a friend....albeit he has a disturbing attribute of answering all the goodam questions wrong in a pub quiz we attended (except the music ones - we came third and won a couple of bottles of plonk). We only won because the resident gin soaked alcoholics helped us out !!!! 

No, he's a true gent, and I hope - a friend. I've also recently met Rob, White Rabbit and Lewis, who's courage continues to astound me.

In the dim and distant past I've met Hannah and Simon, who I don't think post anymore, they used to on Andys board. I was withing a broken elbow of meeting the saintly and incisive Dreamer when she came over to the UK, but that never happened either, which I eternally regret.

Trust me, it's a good thing to meet others.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if its the same simon i think he posts on rons forum


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

if its the same simon i think he posts on rons forum


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

right, i might just be up for meeting people, but reserve the right to change my mind at a second's notice!!!!
who would be up for a UK meeting and where? and can it involve drinking copious amounts of white wine? perhaps start with an all day drinking binge at a pub, moving on to an all night drinking binge at another one?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

right, i might just be up for meeting people, but reserve the right to change my mind at a second's notice!!!!
who would be up for a UK meeting and where? and can it involve drinking copious amounts of white wine? perhaps start with an all day drinking binge at a pub, moving on to an all night drinking binge at another one?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

g-funk said:


> right, i might just be up for meeting people, but reserve the right to change my mind at a second's notice!!!!
> who would be up for a UK meeting and where? and can it involve drinking copious amounts of white wine? perhaps start with an all day drinking binge at a pub, moving on to an all night drinking binge at another one?


i dont think itll ever work....the only time it usually works is if boy meets boy

its strange how i dont ever notice any of the women meeting other women,you females are a strange bunch,its so much comfort to meet others who feel the same,me and martin,andy,robbie didnt just talk about symptoms,we actually had good fun ,because for me personally i felt that if i was uneasy etc...then they would know why....


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

g-funk said:


> right, i might just be up for meeting people, but reserve the right to change my mind at a second's notice!!!!
> who would be up for a UK meeting and where? and can it involve drinking copious amounts of white wine? perhaps start with an all day drinking binge at a pub, moving on to an all night drinking binge at another one?


i dont think itll ever work....the only time it usually works is if boy meets boy

its strange how i dont ever notice any of the women meeting other women,you females are a strange bunch,its so much comfort to meet others who feel the same,me and martin,andy,robbie didnt just talk about symptoms,we actually had good fun ,because for me personally i felt that if i was uneasy etc...then they would know why....


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

why wouldnt it work? you were banging on about how you wished more girls would be up for meeting bcos, lets face it, we are brilliant and the emotionally more intelligent species :wink: 
seriously, if its because you think all we'd talk about is symptoms and be all emotional, you're wrong. I can talk the hind legs off a donkey on shopping and make-up too.....(kidding).
Is it bcos you think I might drink you under the table? I warn you, I'm no girlie girl and can kick ass at anything 'boys' can do... 8)


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

why wouldnt it work? you were banging on about how you wished more girls would be up for meeting bcos, lets face it, we are brilliant and the emotionally more intelligent species :wink: 
seriously, if its because you think all we'd talk about is symptoms and be all emotional, you're wrong. I can talk the hind legs off a donkey on shopping and make-up too.....(kidding).
Is it bcos you think I might drink you under the table? I warn you, I'm no girlie girl and can kick ass at anything 'boys' can do... 8)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

no its nothing at all to do with that.....im just stating that ive not heard one story of a girl with dp meeting another girl with dp,unless its in a group.....your reading far too much into what i just said


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

no its nothing at all to do with that.....im just stating that ive not heard one story of a girl with dp meeting another girl with dp,unless its in a group.....your reading far too much into what i just said


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

maybe we could get a mixed group together


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

maybe we could get a mixed group together


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm a girl and want to meet others with DP, but I just can't seem to. Whatever happened to that DP forum get-together thing anyways? I haven't found anyone else with DP in Illinois. And it's difficult for me to travel.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm a girl and want to meet others with DP, but I just can't seem to. Whatever happened to that DP forum get-together thing anyways? I haven't found anyone else with DP in Illinois. And it's difficult for me to travel.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

peace dove.

i know its going out on a limb for you. but if you really want to meet someone with dp face to face without having to travel i would suggest putting up a few flyers. dont give any personal info about yourself. just maybe your cell # and email address.. the flyer can say something like this...

do you feel like youre living in a dream even though youre awake? 
do you feel like your body and life isnt really your own, and that you are standing outside yourself? 
does the world seem unreal, fake or 2-d? 
do you suffer from anxiety and/or depression or another psychiatric disorder along with these feeling of unreality but you have no words for it?

you may be suffering from depersonalization/derealization.

and if youre already diagnosed and you want to meet others with this disorder, call or email me at..

#blah blah blah.

that may be going too far.. and you can just put... depersonalization/derealization group.. and then your email and #. but there are alot of people who dont know what that is but they have it but dont know how to explain it.. so its good to explain what it is in the flier. and if someone calls just tell them a bit about your own experience and that you are trying to get a group together.. or that you are just trying to find others with the disorder to talk to. make sure when you do meet someone that its somewhere safe like a starbucks or something. try it, im sure youll get a few bites. hope that helps. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

peace dove.

i know its going out on a limb for you. but if you really want to meet someone with dp face to face without having to travel i would suggest putting up a few flyers. dont give any personal info about yourself. just maybe your cell # and email address.. the flyer can say something like this...

do you feel like youre living in a dream even though youre awake? 
do you feel like your body and life isnt really your own, and that you are standing outside yourself? 
does the world seem unreal, fake or 2-d? 
do you suffer from anxiety and/or depression or another psychiatric disorder along with these feeling of unreality but you have no words for it?

you may be suffering from depersonalization/derealization.

and if youre already diagnosed and you want to meet others with this disorder, call or email me at..

#blah blah blah.

that may be going too far.. and you can just put... depersonalization/derealization group.. and then your email and #. but there are alot of people who dont know what that is but they have it but dont know how to explain it.. so its good to explain what it is in the flier. and if someone calls just tell them a bit about your own experience and that you are trying to get a group together.. or that you are just trying to find others with the disorder to talk to. make sure when you do meet someone that its somewhere safe like a starbucks or something. try it, im sure youll get a few bites. hope that helps. 8)


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks sleepingbeauty. Interesting idea. It makes me think about before I knew what this DP was called.... and if I just happened to pick up a flyer like that. I'd think it was a gift from God or something. Something to think about.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks sleepingbeauty. Interesting idea. It makes me think about before I knew what this DP was called.... and if I just happened to pick up a flyer like that. I'd think it was a gift from God or something. Something to think about.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

hey peacedove where in Illinois do you live?

I come up to Saint Louis a lot to visit my family, maybe we can gather some people in the midwest sometime? I come up to st louis about four times a year on average.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

hey peacedove where in Illinois do you live?

I come up to Saint Louis a lot to visit my family, maybe we can gather some people in the midwest sometime? I come up to st louis about four times a year on average.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is from another post re: the dangers of the internet down in "That's Life", but this experience of mine counters the idea that a woman won't meet in a DP group, and that DP meetings are difficult.

I will admit, in organizing meetings in Los Angeles, since many people didn't feel well on a predictable schedule, people would cancel at the last minute, but I have met DPers from this board a number of times, in many different situations. This was more when I first joined the board and lived in Los Angeles.

_*"....in defense of the internet, and perhaps in re: JC's question as to why people aren't more careful. I actually flew to London in 1999 to meet Hannah C., Andy (he never showed up), Martin (he broke his wrist, LOL), Cavan C., Ramon, and Nicole, whom I'd already met here in the U.S.

I also got more groups together in Los Angeles. Always best to meet at a very neutral, public location. But I never had a problem. Ultimately there were meetings at one person's Mom's house! And she joined in the conversation as she was concerned for her son!

Ooops, met Simon, too, who had us over to his Mum's house! It was amazing. I was just there 4 days. But I knew there would be unconditional acceptance, and I trusted all the people. Hannah, Nicole, Ramon and I stayed at Hannah's apartment, along with her roommates. It was wonderful.

And we went to a wonderful pub in Cambridge together. We talked, we cried, we laughed. And Hannah took me to Cambridge... my Lord is that beautiful.

I love Europe. The next "state" over is another country! Cavan is from Scotland, Ramon from The Netherlands. It was a wonderful international DP convention! Did get to talk w/Andy on the phone.

Shame on Martin to have missed the thing! 
Next time Martin! Absolutely."*_

I say go for a meeting! Initially find a neutral place, during the day, and see how comfortable people feel. It seems to have worked very well for me. And I know there have been other DPers that have met from this board one on one. We are a rare breed and I think it's important to meet others with this experience. Living in a large city like London, NYC, or Los Angeles really helps too.

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is from another post re: the dangers of the internet down in "That's Life", but this experience of mine counters the idea that a woman won't meet in a DP group, and that DP meetings are difficult.

I will admit, in organizing meetings in Los Angeles, since many people didn't feel well on a predictable schedule, people would cancel at the last minute, but I have met DPers from this board a number of times, in many different situations. This was more when I first joined the board and lived in Los Angeles.

_*"....in defense of the internet, and perhaps in re: JC's question as to why people aren't more careful. I actually flew to London in 1999 to meet Hannah C., Andy (he never showed up), Martin (he broke his wrist, LOL), Cavan C., Ramon, and Nicole, whom I'd already met here in the U.S.

I also got more groups together in Los Angeles. Always best to meet at a very neutral, public location. But I never had a problem. Ultimately there were meetings at one person's Mom's house! And she joined in the conversation as she was concerned for her son!

Ooops, met Simon, too, who had us over to his Mum's house! It was amazing. I was just there 4 days. But I knew there would be unconditional acceptance, and I trusted all the people. Hannah, Nicole, Ramon and I stayed at Hannah's apartment, along with her roommates. It was wonderful.

And we went to a wonderful pub in Cambridge together. We talked, we cried, we laughed. And Hannah took me to Cambridge... my Lord is that beautiful.

I love Europe. The next "state" over is another country! Cavan is from Scotland, Ramon from The Netherlands. It was a wonderful international DP convention! Did get to talk w/Andy on the phone.

Shame on Martin to have missed the thing! 
Next time Martin! Absolutely."*_

I say go for a meeting! Initially find a neutral place, during the day, and see how comfortable people feel. It seems to have worked very well for me. And I know there have been other DPers that have met from this board one on one. We are a rare breed and I think it's important to meet others with this experience. Living in a large city like London, NYC, or Los Angeles really helps too.

Best,
D :shock:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in the norwhest suburbs about a half hr. from chicago.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in the norwhest suburbs about a half hr. from chicago.


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

g-funk said:


> Anyhow, whoever he is, he sounds like a superb fellow! (imagine my english accent)


I did! Stunning imagery on your part.

Going to the pub,
Grant with a "fake ID"


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

g-funk said:


> Anyhow, whoever he is, he sounds like a superb fellow! (imagine my english accent)


I did! Stunning imagery on your part.

Going to the pub,
Grant with a "fake ID"


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

peacedove--

Maybe would you like to try for some kind of midwest meetup? I mean if you live only four hours from the st louis area we could figure something out. Maybe we can see if anyone else in the surrounding area is interested.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

peacedove--

Maybe would you like to try for some kind of midwest meetup? I mean if you live only four hours from the st louis area we could figure something out. Maybe we can see if anyone else in the surrounding area is interested.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> This is from another post re: the dangers of the internet down in "That's Life", but this experience of mine counters the idea that a woman won't meet in a DP group, and that DP meetings are difficult.
> 
> I will admit, in organizing meetings in Los Angeles, since many people didn't feel well on a predictable schedule, people would cancel at the last minute, but I have met DPers from this board a number of times, in many different situations. This was more when I first joined the board and lived in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


I know one thing, im certainly not worried about meeting anyone, im a nice guy but if someone tries to do somethin to me, they better kill me cuz if not their gettin fucked up.

Not that anyone on this site is like that, im just saying in general. I wouldn't mind meeting a few people, & id be willing to travel to the surrounding states.

I can see why females might be leary about wanting to meet people from the internet though, cuz theres alot of sick people on this world wide web.

I doubt though that i will meet anyone, anytime soon, maybe some day in the future though. Who knows


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> This is from another post re: the dangers of the internet down in "That's Life", but this experience of mine counters the idea that a woman won't meet in a DP group, and that DP meetings are difficult.
> 
> I will admit, in organizing meetings in Los Angeles, since many people didn't feel well on a predictable schedule, people would cancel at the last minute, but I have met DPers from this board a number of times, in many different situations. This was more when I first joined the board and lived in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


I know one thing, im certainly not worried about meeting anyone, im a nice guy but if someone tries to do somethin to me, they better kill me cuz if not their gettin fucked up.

Not that anyone on this site is like that, im just saying in general. I wouldn't mind meeting a few people, & id be willing to travel to the surrounding states.

I can see why females might be leary about wanting to meet people from the internet though, cuz theres alot of sick people on this world wide web.

I doubt though that i will meet anyone, anytime soon, maybe some day in the future though. Who knows


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

person3... I am up for a midwest meeting. I was up for the last one that was brought up that was supposed to take place in New York, but it seems the organizer of that meet has disappeared.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

person3... I am up for a midwest meeting. I was up for the last one that was brought up that was supposed to take place in New York, but it seems the organizer of that meet has disappeared.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hm...kind of makes me want to organize a NYC one but I'm so far away from New York! I wouldn't know where to start! Who was organizing it?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hm...kind of makes me want to organize a NYC one but I'm so far away from New York! I wouldn't know where to start! Who was organizing it?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

mmejido brought up the idea. I just bumped up the post *DP forum get-together*


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

mmejido brought up the idea. I just bumped up the post *DP forum get-together*


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

good good. so you can travel to nyc then?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

good good. so you can travel to nyc then?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, I always wanted to go to NYC anyway, and for a big get-together like mmejido was talking about I was definitely going. I just emailed him so hopefully we will be updated soon. If not, let's try organizing our own midwest meeting like you mentioned before.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes, I always wanted to go to NYC anyway, and for a big get-together like mmejido was talking about I was definitely going. I just emailed him so hopefully we will be updated soon. If not, let's try organizing our own midwest meeting like you mentioned before.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok. When you hear any more info please PM me! (just in case i miss the post on the board) and we'll definitely start a Midwest group if the NYC project is out of the question.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok. When you hear any more info please PM me! (just in case i miss the post on the board) and we'll definitely start a Midwest group if the NYC project is out of the question.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow lots of you from the UK! We should have a DP get together. When is a good time for you guys.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow lots of you from the UK! We should have a DP get together. When is a good time for you guys.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

bump :?:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

:!:


----------

